
How Smart Is Bert? Evaluating the Language Model’s Commonsense Knowledge - Yuqing7
https://syncedreview.com/2020/08/12/how-smart-is-bert-evaluating-the-language-models-commonsense-knowledge/
======
ShradhaSingh
BERT makes use of commonsense knowledge when solving CommonsenseQA questions
and that fine-tuning can further enable BERT to learn to use its commonsense
knowledge on higher levels.

